# Antlers/toys



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

Okay, so I need to find some toys the boys can share. Before we brought Thor home, I bought him puppy toys. I also bought Melo a new toy too. Obviously Thor is a baby and loves to chew. Melo still likes things he can chew. He's chewed his toys up along with mechanical pencils, shoes, highlighters, essentially anything the boys leave lying around.

I see that many of you give your Havs antlers. Can pups chew them? I know these are better than Nylabones and I never buy anything made of rawhide. But I really know nothing about antlers. Honestly the thought of them skeeves me out a little. But, if they are something my boys would enjoy, then I'm sure I can get over that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RonniB said:


> Okay, so I need to find some toys the boys can share. Before we brought Thor home, I bought him puppy toys. I also bought Melo a new toy too. Obviously Thor is a baby and loves to chew. Melo still likes things he can chew. He's chewed his toys up along with mechanical pencils, shoes, highlighters, essentially anything the boys leave lying around.
> 
> I see that many of you give your Havs antlers. Can pups chew them? I know these are better than Nylabones and I never buy anything made of rawhide. But I really know nothing about antlers. Honestly the thought of them skeeves me out a little. But, if they are something my boys would enjoy, then I'm sure I can get over that.


My puppies have loved moose antlers from the time they were little. Only moose antler blade slices, though. Deer and elk antlers were too hard. They had little interest in them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The moose antlers are naturally shed, too, if that concerned you.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> My puppies have loved moose antlers from the time they were little. Only moose antler blade slices, though. Deer and elk antlers were too hard. They had little interest in them.


How hard are the blade slices? Willow's previous owner sent us home with Willow's deer antler but I took it away from her as I was afraid that it was too hard. She loved it though. I've heard that anything hard, even the nylabone is too hard, and that they can fracture or shear a tooth.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker loves these!!! This is what you need to order. We do not let him have the big antlers with a lot of outside bone on it. These are softer marrow in the middle of the bone ring. They are moose slices from Acadia Antlers. Wish I had moose here I would get the sheds and cut my own.:smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I wish there were a perfect chew for them too!
My holistic vet has even vetoed the moose antler for Sophie she says it can fracture teeth as well.  I know they are softer than other antlers but am afraid to give them to her now. And as with most she doesn't like the softer, rubbery chews.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> I wish there were a perfect chew for them too!
> My holistic vet has even vetoed the moose antler for Sophie she says it can fracture teeth as well.  I know they are softer than other antlers but am afraid to give them to her now. And as with most she doesn't like the softer, rubbery chews.


Our vet was opposed to them as well until I brought one in and showed him what we had. He checked the pressure break on one and said they would be fine. We monitor when he chews them though. He does not get one if we are not there to watch him.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That's a good idea I will take one with me to both our vet app'ts, tomorrow and next day. Maybe she'll change her tune when she actually sees one.


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, lot's to digest here. I'll look into the moose antlers and check with the vet.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Vet says if you can't bend it with your hands, it's too hard. Which leaves...nothing that they like!  
My Jessie had a slab fracture of her carnasial from bully sticks and it was no fun so am leery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> How hard are the blade slices? Willow's previous owner sent us home with Willow's deer antler but I took it away from her as I was afraid that it was too hard. She loved it though. I've heard that anything hard, even the nylabone is too hard, and that they can fracture or shear a tooth.


The blade slices are soft enough that they are (slowly) consumable. Mine particularly like the flavored ones (maple and bacon are their two favorites, with maple being, by far, their favorite) and I suspect these are made by boiling them in some flavor solution, which softens them more than the plain ones.

The Acadia Antler people are very nice, and if you email them, telling them you have a small dog and want the thinnest slices available, I'm sure they can help you out. Of course there is variation, because they are a natural product, but they've always been very good to me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

M&J said:


> Tucker loves these!!! This is what you need to order. We do not let him have the big antlers with a lot of outside bone on it. These are softer marrow in the middle of the bone ring. They are moose slices from Acadia Antlers. Wish I had moose here I would get the sheds and cut my own.:smile2:


Actually, those aren't the blade slices... those are through the thicker section of the antler base. I don't think they flavor those, either. These are the blade slices. One new one, and two that have been chewed quite a bit. You can see, they can make quite a bit of a dent in them!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I wanted to try the flavored ones but never got an answer from them just what is in the flavoring so was afraid to try it without knowing. Sophie loves her regular one but even though it's definitely softer than a deer antler her teeth still seem to take a bit of a beating. After going through a fracture I'm extra gun shy. People say bully sticks are safe because they soften up as they chew but I know several dogs who fractured from them. 

I read on Acadia's web site somewhere that they recommend a larger chunk to chew something to do with bite pressure and surface area...the first slice I ordered was about half the thickness of the 2nd although both are the same length. I'm taking it to both vets this week hoping they will change their opinion if they see it in person.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is not a strong (or obsessive) chewer so I'm not very worried that she will break a tooth. I let her chew Acadia moose antlers in my presence but lately she's not as interested in them Sounds like she may need some new flavored ones!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My Tucker doesn't like to chew, but I feel he needs to, to help his teeth and jaws remain as strong as they can. I get him the flavored moose slices from Acadia, at Karen's recommendation, but he will only chew on them occasionally, and after I've soaked it for a while in boiling water. It softens up just enough and brings out the scent, I guess, that he'll work on one for a bit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> I wanted to try the flavored ones but never got an answer from them just what is in the flavoring so was afraid to try it without knowing. Sophie loves her regular one but even though it's definitely softer than a deer antler her teeth still seem to take a bit of a beating. After going through a fracture I'm extra gun shy. People say bully sticks are safe because they soften up as they chew but I know several dogs who fractured from them.
> 
> I read on Acadia's web site somewhere that they recommend a larger chunk to chew something to do with bite pressure and surface area...the first slice I ordered was about half the thickness of the 2nd although both are the same length. I'm taking it to both vets this week hoping they will change their opinion if they see it in person.


I really feel like dogs need SOMETHING to chew on, and the moose antlers seem to be the best option for us. I know there is always the possibility of a fracture, but there is every time they go out in the yard and start chewing on a stick too. After 7 years of Kodi chewing them without a problem (and he has chewed the ends off of BLACK Kongs (the ones meant for pit bulls and other aggressive chewers!) I'm less worried about the girls. Neither of them chew as hard as Kodi.

I run into the Acadia Antler people from time to time at shows, so the next time I do, I'll ask them about their flavoring process.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie is not a strong (or obsessive) chewer so I'm not very worried that she will break a tooth. I let her chew Acadia moose antlers in my presence but lately she's not as interested in them Sounds like she may need some new flavored ones!


I sign up for the "Moose of the Month" for 3 months, which gives you three blade slices of a different flavor each month. Then I let the subscription lapse until we need more. I can get through a year on a 3 month subscription with my three, so I think, with just Emmie, the 3 month subscription would give you enough flavored ones to last several years!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> My Tucker doesn't like to chew, but I feel he needs to, to help his teeth and jaws remain as strong as they can. I get him the flavored moose slices from Acadia, at Karen's recommendation, but he will only chew on them occasionally, and after I've soaked it for a while in boiling water. It softens up just enough and brings out the scent, I guess, that he'll work on one for a bit.


Oh, THAT'S a good idea! I'll try that with a few of the older, thicker ones that they all shun!


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

krandall said:


> I really feel like dogs need SOMETHING to chew on, and the moose antlers seem to be the best option for us. I know there is always the possibility of a fracture, but there is every time they go out in the yard and start chewing on a stick too. After 7 years of Kodi chewing them without a problem (and he has chewed the ends off of BLACK Kongs (the ones meant for pit bulls and other aggressive chewers!) I'm less worried about the girls. Neither of them chew as hard as Kodi.
> 
> I run into the Acadia Antler people from time to time at shows, so the next time I do, I'll ask them about their flavoring process.


Melo definitely likes to chew. He's gotten into things he isn't supposed to chew. And I'm thinking it would be good to have something for Thor to chew on before he decides that my cabinets and moulding are good chew toys.

I'm going to contact Acadia tomorrow and chat about the flavored moose blades.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Vet says if you can't bend it with your hands, it's too hard. Which leaves...nothing that they like!
> My Jessie had a slab fracture of her carnasial from bully sticks and it was no fun so am leery.


Oh gosh. I thought bully sticks were safe! Grrrr! Willow loves bully sticks.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh gosh. I thought bully sticks were safe! Grrrr! Willow loves bully sticks.


Same here :frown2:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> RonniB said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I need to find some toys the boys can share. Before we brought Thor home, I bought him puppy toys. I also bought Melo a new toy too. Obviously Thor is a baby and loves to chew. Melo still likes things he can chew. He's chewed his toys up along with mechanical pencils, shoes, highlighters, essentially anything the boys leave lying around.
> ...


I have tried to order from the Acadia antler website but cannot find how to add items to my cart. I typically am on my iPhone but it seems like the company would want to make purchasing an item really simple. I select the multi packs moose slices and the flavor I want but can't find a way to add it to my cart. Can those of you who have ordered from this company share how you do it?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I know right! Just like with us anything that is fun or tastes good is usually not good for you!
Sophie loves bully sticks also. But I know a lot of dogs who have fractured their teeth (including my Jessie). Friend of mine's doxie had to go under last year for slab fracture and it was an awful ordeal (anesthesia wise). Of course the majority of dogs don't get fractures. But it's a worry! 

I let Sophie shred cardboard and what not which isn't good training  but at least it won't hurt her teeth. (she doesn't swallow anything). But it doesn't help her teeth/jaws like a chew.

I have the acadia antler in my purse to show to vet today and then again tomorrow for holistic vet. 

Karen would love to hear about the ingredients of the flavored ones if you find out. Especially since they are softer!

Pucks I just tried to put something in my cart and it worked fine for me. Do you see the orange "add to cart" button ?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

My vet hasn't told me to stop letting Emmie chew on bully sticks. I'd say that advice depends on the vet and the dog. It's tempting to want to remove all risks but that isn't possible and a dog living in a "bubble" is too extreme so it's about finding the right balance.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> I know right! Just like with us anything that is fun or tastes good is usually not good for you!
> Sophie loves bully sticks also. But I know a lot of dogs who have fractured their teeth (including my Jessie). Friend of mine's doxie had to go under last year for slab fracture and it was an awful ordeal (anesthesia wise). Of course the majority of dogs don't get fractures. But it's a worry!
> 
> I let Sophie shred cardboard and what not which isn't good training
> ...


No orange "add to cart" on my screen.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Well that is strange Pucks as you say must be an issue with the iPhone...

I agree Jeanne, Emmie will probably never have a problem since she's not an aggressive chewer. Sophie is so her risk would likely be higher. Plus having been through it with one of my kids makes me extra wary. But as you say we can't put them in a bubble I tried but the duct tape kept coming loose LOL (JK!!) 

Both our western and holistic vet have cautioned me about bully sticks but am hoping they will OK the moose antlers!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It will be interesting to hear what both your vets say about the moose antlers, Dee Dee.

And while the thought of out dogs being kept safe in a bubble is a soothing thing to think about, it sure wouldn't be fun for them, would it? I agree, Jeanne... we've got to find a balance between keeping them safe and letting them be dogs to enjoy life themselves.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Our vet today said she thought the moose antlers are too hard, her rule of thumb is if you can't indent it with your fingernail, it's too hard to chew. But I'm not sure I agree the inside is pretty soft. I will be asking holistic vet tomorrow also. Not that either of them will know for a fact, or even be right but good to get their input. 

I tend to put them into bubbles too I have had so many horrific health issues with my poor pups (3 before Sophie) I think I'm way past being able to just relax and let them be dogs. I let Sophie do way more than my Dane and doxies did because she's supposedly a much healthier breed. But I probably do shelter her more than most. I think I have PTSD, Post Traumatic Sick Dogs! LOL. With Hallie and Jessie (both longhaired dachshunds) we used to joke that I had "Munchausen's by Doxie" they both had so many issues. My Dane was the worst of all poor boy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

"PTSD, Post Traumatic Sick Dogs." I like that, and it explains a lot with me, too! Ha! As I mentioned in another post, I am an oddity where I live, even with some family members.

Remember, if you soak the sliced moose antler in boiling water, it softens so that your own fingernail can scratch it away.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh yes I want to try that! How long do you boil it for? You have to realize I am close acquaintance with the local fire department due to my incompetency in the kitchen. (that isn't far from the truth!). Contrary to popular belief, I don't do it on purpose just to bring in the good looking fire fighters. Boiling water is about the only cooking I have been somewhat successful at 

When it softens up does it make it easier for them to bite of a chunk? And I imagine you need to re-boil it every time you give it to them to keep it soft?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I appreciate all these comments on the moose antler slices. I know Willow would love them. I really want to hear what your holistic vet has to say, Dee Dee. Also, if you try boiling them as Puck recommends, let us know what you think about that.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dee Dee, I just boil a couple of inches of water in a little bowl, (microwave,) then stick the end of the antler in it to soak for maybe 15-30 minutes. That softens up the whitish part enough so that Tucker will gnaw on it and scrape away at the end. He chews on it for awhile, then loses interest and I put it away till another time.

Here is a photo of a new one next to one he's been working on. I've stuck it in boiled water and he's chewed on it probably half a dozen times. He has never gotten any chunks off that I am aware of.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sheri said:


> Here is a photo of a new one next to one he's been working on. I've stuck it in boiled water and he's chewed on it probably half a dozen times. He has never gotten any chunks off that I am aware of.


Are these easily digestible if they do break off a chunk and eat it? In addition to breaking teeth I worry about blockages!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have no idea, Jackie. That isn't an issue for Tucker, for sure-- I doubt a dog could break off a chunk, though.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks so much for taking the time to post photos. So you do boil it every time you give it to Tucker to chew on then? 

Our holistic vet app't went by so fast I totally didn't have time to ask about the antler darn it! (and a few other things!). But I just can't see it being a problem, I won't give Sophie one again until after her diet test period but will see how she does with it boiled. She is a pretty aggressive chewer so will see if she can get chunks off.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have to stick the end in boiling water before I give it to him, every time.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dee Dee said:


> Awesome!
> Our holistic vet app't went by so fast I totally didn't have time to ask about the antler darn it! (and a few other things!). But I just can't see it being a problem, I won't give Sophie one again until after her diet test period but will see how she does with it boiled. She is a pretty aggressive chewer so will see if she can get chunks off.


Well, I hope you got the most important things covered, anyway.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

I think moose antlers are the best. For me because it's suitable for every puppy it's not that hard to bite unlike other antlers.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sheri said:


> I have to stick the end in boiling water before I give it to him, every time.


I'm curious why you don't put the whole thing in boiling water?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jackie, no reason, really, except why bother putting the whole thing in? The boiling water just temporarily softens the part I stuck in it. Once out of the water the antler soon dries and hardens again. It would be messier to put the whole thing in. Also, I have gotten the "flavored" antler tasters and figure that if I boiled the whole thing it might soon lose all the flavor/smell that entices Tucker to gnaw on it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sheri said:


> Jackie, no reason, really, except why bother putting the whole thing in? The boiling water just temporarily softens the part I stuck in it. Once out of the water the antler soon dries and hardens again. It would be messier to put the whole thing in. Also, I have gotten the "flavored" antler tasters and figure that if I boiled the whole thing it might soon lose all the flavor/smell that entices Tucker to gnaw on it.


Makes sense! I just thought that maybe the dog would decide to chew the end that wasn't softened. How long does it take to get hard again after boiling? I am wondering if it stays soft long enough for them to get a good chewing time before it gets hard.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It all depends on how hard the dog chews, I reckon. Tucker will chew for anywhere from a couple of minutes to 10 minutes. It has helped to make a difference on scraping off the tartar from his teeth in sessions of even that short time. He just has no interest in chewing longer than that, but it does seem to be rewarding and satisfying to him and I even wonder if it provides a calming or relaxing result.

It has that effect on Tucker, anyway.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Sheri. Willow will tire of what she is chewing sometimes too. Right now she gets bully sticks and she seems to find some much more appealing than others. Sometimes she will go through a whole bully stick in one chewing session, but most often she will ignore it after a bit.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Bully sticks are high in calories, (up to 22 calories per inch,) and taste pretty wonderful for the dogs, I understand. (I've never tried one myself, haha!) I can't let Tucker have them because of the beef issues he has.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sheri said:


> Bully sticks are high in calories, (up to 22 calories per inch,)


That's interesting. Didn't know they were so fattening! It usually takes Willow a long time to whittle one down but every so often so finds one she particularly likes and practically eats the whole thing. I try to keep her around 7-1/2 lbs. but sometimes she creeps up to 8. Maybe those are the days where she has consumed an entire stick!


----------

